# filtern nach expliziten Worten trotz LIKE '%Wort%'



## tomstue (17. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ist es möglich auch unter Verwendung von "LIKE '%Wort%' nach Begriffen zu suchen die die Komplette Spalte ausmachen und nicht nur einen Teil davon? 

Beispiel:

Es soll bei der Suche von "Telefon" wirklich nur "Telefon" zurückgegeben werden und nicht "Telefonanlage". Ist das irgendwie möglich auch wenn ich %-Zeichen vor und hinter dem Wort verwende?

beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2010)

> Es soll bei der Suche von "Telefon" wirklich nur "Telefon" zurückgegeben werden und nicht "Telefonanlage".


Dann solltest du nach [c]LIKE '%telefon'[/c] suchen und nicht nach [c]LIKE '%telefon%'[/c]


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2010)

oder noch eher [c]= 'Telefon'[/c] und überhaupt kein LIKE?!


----------

